
Coronavirus Crisis Shows Marijuana Is ‘Essential’ and Mainstream - evo_9
https://www.forbes.com/sites/tomangell/2020/03/23/coronavirus-crisis-shows-marijuana-is-essential-and-mainstream/#7ad883344db2
======
jannotti
Title might be:

Coronavirus Crisis Shows Marijuana Is ‘Essential’ and Pays High Taxes

